# what do you think of these fish with each other?



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am getting a 30 gallon bio cube, an about six months, so plenty of time to study and plan. Anyways heres what I am thinking. 2 firefish of some kind, although I dont know about the firefish because I want all my fish to be reef compatible even though i am not doing a reef tank for awhile. 3 clown gobies, 4 neon gobies, 2 jawfish, and I was told that 6 peppermint shrimp should also be good in this group. IMO I dont think I should get the jawfish, as they would seem to be too aggressive for everyone else. So maybe drop the jawfish for a clownfish pair of some sort? Or could I keep them all and pull it off? 

I am going to hold off on invertabrates until I know my tank is ready, so I want fish that are reef compatible so that I leave my foot in the door for coral and such. But for the first year or two I will stick to just live rock. 

Alternatively in the book I am reading on saltwater tanks it also suggested this:

1 royal gramma basslet (this is the basslet I picked the book does not specify)
2 damsels (doesnt not sound like a good idea to me)
1 small wrasse(book does not specify so I picked out a yellowfin flasher wrasse)

I guess the tank is like a showpiece.

What do you think?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

well the book it seems to me is suggesting to wayyy overstock the tank with the ones it suggested.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

-Jawfish aren't agressive at all if you only get one. 
-6 peppermint shrimp is way to many, maybe 3 would be better but I would rather you do 1 cleaner shrimp
-2 Firefish is perfect
-Clown gobies can be too much for corals sometimes, mostly acros though
-6 neon gobies are way too many... 2 maybe.
-The book is completely bad advice don't follow it.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok I think the problem was the book didnt specify how many gallons each of these setups were for. So I see how that is a major problem. Anyways I have decided on not getting corals and inverts and sticking to just a FOWLR system for now.

This is my stocking plan tell me what you think -

1 court jester goby

2 firefish

Umm not sure how many neon gobies but I would like 4. Probably less though. Or none..

2 Ocellaris Clownfish

1 six line wrasse

I dont want to overstock, I want the tank to be very tranquil. Its sort of going to be my crowing achievement with fish 

As far as the neon gobies, I like them but dont think it should be 4, I think thats pushing it..

Also, The tank comes with a built in wet/dry filter with bio/mechanical/chemical filtration but on top of all that I was thinking I would attach a marineland canister filter. So is there a such thing as over filtering?

And also we have a RO system built into our house, so tap water comes out pretty soft at 6.5-7.0 generally. How do I raise it to 8.0-8.3 and keep it there? And stable that is.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

The salt you buy should raise the pH to the right levels as long as its the right salt mix. Most people use R/O when making saltwater.
Fish stocking looks good now but I would consider some inverts and snails as well and also some type of bottom/sand cleaning fish like a lawnmover blenny or a diamond goby.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

what would you recommend? I have no experience with saltwater inverts and dont know how to feed them. Also how many neon gobies?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Doesn't really matter. Most inverts will eat whatever your fish leave behind. Just stay away from margarita snails, coral banded shrimp, arrow crabs, sally lightfoot crabs, and bumble bee snails. 
And don't overdo it with the snails. They will slowly die off too livable numbers if you buy too many.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

sweet thanks for all the help guys. It will be awhile before I can buy my tank. Probably 8-10 months.. I am going for the red sea max reef system package. 34 gallons it will be nice.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooohh, sweet.

Everything sounds good except the clowns, if you want tranquil. Clowns and tranquility don't mix well.

You could easily put a dozen neons in a 34 gallon tank, but I don't see why you would.

A sixline is almost always a good thing to have.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

why do clowns fight other fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Why? Because they're territorial. They are basically cichlids, after all, like all damsels.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

huh I did not know that? Would they be so bad as to be injuring other fish? Cus the thing is my mom really likes clown fish, and will only get me the saltwater tank on the basis that I get a small pair. but if they are that bad I will have to rethink my strategy. he


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Yep, some clownfish can be downright evil, some will be so aggressive where they will kill off other fish, although I've had clowns that never seem to have an aggressive bone in there little body.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i was talking to a lady at work the other day and she has a 75 gallon with two clown fish and she has never been able to keep anything else with them they litteraly kill anything that comes in the tank well one does the other just kind of sits around and watches lol.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Perculas and True Perculas would be your most passive clowns.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Fishfirst said:


> Perculas and True Perculas would be your most passive clowns.


okay when the time comes to get the fish I will look for those. Unless everyone agrees I should just avoid clowns all together.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never had problems with clowns other than them messing with each other but I've only ever had perculas and occilaris. I know for a fact Maroon Clowns are vicious though. And that most clowns don't get along with other Damsels besides Chromis.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

yup clowns do not = peaceful mine attacks me & has jumped out a few times trying to bite me. She also killed my tube worm


----------

